# Med1 form



## gracie08 (13 Jan 2008)

I am a stay at home mum, my Husband works. 
I had surgery done last year, and got a Med1 form from the clinic. I was told to wait till 2008 to claim.
I got his P60 this week. Do i sent that in as well with the completed Med1 form?


----------



## gipimann (13 Jan 2008)

Yes you do.  Don't forget to claim for the cost of any GP visits and prescription medications as well as your surgery costs.


----------



## gracie08 (13 Jan 2008)

Ah thanks for your reply! I heard you dont need to send receipts? 
I have a receipt for one surgery, but paid a Doctor €150 on another ocasion, dont have receipt of that one.


----------



## PetPal (13 Jan 2008)

gracie08 said:


> Ah thanks for your reply! I heard you dont need to send receipts?
> I have a receipt for one surgery, but paid a Doctor €150 on another ocasion, dont have receipt of that one.


 
That's right, you don't need to send receipts.  It's wise to keep them anyway just in case they ask at a future time.  Don't forget that when you total your medical expenses on the MED1 form, you don't have to then deduct an excess figure (even though it's still showing on the form).  You will get tax relief on the entire total figure.


----------



## gracie08 (13 Jan 2008)

Oh thanks for that PetPal.


----------



## gipimann (13 Jan 2008)

You may be able to get a duplicate receipt for the €150 - although you don't send in receipts with your Med 1 form, you should have a receipt for everything you claim for.


----------



## bravo (13 Jan 2008)

If you're using a printed form, it probably staill says you cannot claim the first €125/250 individual/family, however this was abolished so you can claim everything - even though Revenue with all its resources can't even change the Med1 form on its website!


----------



## moondance (15 Jan 2008)

Do you get tax relief on the med1 form for the contraceptive pill prescription and doctor visits? Just wondering as it's such a small amount if it's worth filling out the forms (2 doctor visits @ 40euro each plus 12 prescriptions at approx 11 euro each).


----------



## Graham_07 (15 Jan 2008)

moondance said:


> Do you get tax relief on the med1 form for the contraceptive pill prescription and doctor visits? Just wondering as it's such a small amount if it's worth filling out the forms (2 doctor visits @ 40euro each plus 12 prescriptions at approx 11 euro each).


 
Total exp = €212, max tax relief is €42.40 is you're on 20% or €86.92 if you're on 41%.


----------



## CrazyWater (15 Jan 2008)

gipimann said:


> You may be able to get a duplicate receipt for the €150 - although you don't send in receipts with your Med 1 form, you should have a receipt for everything you claim for.



Revenue state that you must keep the receipts for a period of six years in case you are subject to a audit.


----------

